# Oaks, PA Shows



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone going? 

I will be there Friday for rally with Kimma, then showing Bubbles and Jari Saturday and Sunday, with help from the lovely Xeph!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck I will be heading to Concord, NC.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*raises hand* Mechta and I will be there Sunday - also with help from Xeph 

Actually, I guess it is more like Xeph will have (what little I can offer) help from me!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm planning to go as a spectator. Not sure what day yet.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Good luck I will be heading to Concord, NC.


Good luck to you as well 



Niraya said:


> *raises hand* Mechta and I will be there Sunday - also with help from Xeph
> 
> Actually, I guess it is more like Xeph will have (what little I can offer) help from me!


Xeph is really going to be busy on Sunday 

Can't wait to meet the little girl and see you again 



cookieface said:


> I'm planning to go as a spectator. Not sure what day yet.


Yay! Hopefully we will see you!!!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

It sucks that I live on a different continent! Would love to meet up with people at shows


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish I was coming down for this one! Good luck everybody.


----------

